# Ben Nye Lumiere vs. MAC swatches



## Jeisenne (Feb 14, 2008)

This is the basic Ben Nye Lumiere palette that comes in the cool metal case, retail is $60ish.

Room Lighting vs. Flash of palette:










Swatches on my driver's arm (which is pretty tan, probably NC20), over UDPP.  Ben Nye products listed with BN, MAC has no prefix.  I only swatched MAC colors that I had which were similar to the palette colors.

*To get an idea of color payoff, I only swiped my brush over the Ben Nye shadows once, and I swiped over MAC twice.*

Top row of palette = 2nd row on my arm, top to bottom; bottom row of palette = 1st row on my arm, top to bottom.

Flash vs. Room lighting:









Now the Ben Nye vs. MAC swatch.  Sorry this is large, I made it the max resolution this forum will allow so that the colors stay as true as the photo would allow.






Hope this helps somebody!


----------



## sofabean (May 25, 2008)

Top: Ice, Aztec Gold, Silver, Azalea, Cosmic Blue, Sun Yellow
Bottom: Iced Gold, Tangerine, Chartreuse, Jade, Amethyst, Cosmic Violet
(The brush that it comes with isn't pictured)





L-R: Ice, Aztec Gold, Silver, Azalea, Cosmic Blue, Sun Yellow, Iced Gold





L-R: Tangerine, Chartreuse, Jade, Amethyst, Cosmic Violet


----------

